# administrator privileges to uninstall the software



## dstretch33 (Apr 27, 2008)

*Administrator Privileges*

I have a similar issue, I have only one password. Which is the the acer administrator on my laptop. I am trying to figure out why I can not remove software from my laptop. Windows vista notifies me that I do not have administrator privileges to uninstall the software.


----------



## dstretch33 (Apr 27, 2008)

I have an issue with my laptop. I have only one password. Which is the the acer administrator on my laptop. I am trying to figure out why I can not remove software from my laptop. Windows vista notifies me that I do not have administrator privileges to uninstall the software. What should I do?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Administrator Privileges*

check this
http://www.tweak-uac.com/what-is-tweak-uac/


----------



## jamiemac2005 (Jul 5, 2007)

First off if you used "Programs and features" you'll have to find the uninstaller(usually uninstall.exe or something like that)...

(and usually you can find it in the program's main directory(program files/program name)...

Anyway, right click on the uninstaller and click "run as administrator"... this should give you the privelages to do this... If not then post back... but usually thats what them messages are about...


----------



## dstretch33 (Apr 27, 2008)

thanks that worked, now I just have to find all the uninstallers for the other programs.


----------



## dstretch33 (Apr 27, 2008)

*Re: Administrator Privileges*

thanks for the info


----------

